# Thoughts on a Case IH JX 1090U?



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

The facts,

Sold my beloved NH 1465 haybine to purchase a new NH H7220 discbine. That's the good news! The not so good, is that my largest tractor is an open station Kubota 8540. I've been following the associated thread about open station and discbines. I have a plan in place to build a shield for the Kubota. BUT.........

I have an opportunity from the same dealer to trade the Kubota, 8 speed hydro reverser, 2 remotes, cast rims, loaded rears with front weights and 400 hours FOR a JX 109u 3 remotes, good rubber CAB 12 speed, was used all its life for a TMR. HAS 1600 hours and looks great.

Thoughts?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice tractor.....and you cannot beat a cab tractor.....just a all around healthier situation. Specs says it has a 540/1000 pto. I would do it. I really do not think you would have any regrets.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Do it. You'll be like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Do it. You'll be like a kid in a candy store.


Or like a kid in a cab!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I know a guy who recently had some serious problems with a new case. I'll have to ask him. I think it was maybe a bit smaller. Can't remember the problem.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> I know a guy who recently had some serious problems with a new case. I'll have to ask him. I think it was maybe a bit smaller. Can't remember the problem.


This is a 2005. But look forward to the story


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Maybe Gearclash will opine....he is a Case aficionado.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Lemon was 2010 ish Farmall jx 95. Numerous electrical and fuel problems. The owner of said lemon is a mechanic as well.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well the JX1090U is built in Italy. Specs. don't look bad, there's quite a few around here running CaseIH tractors but don't recall seeing or knowing of anyone running one from that particular series. Is it actually a CaseIH tractor or is completely built by someone else for CaseIH. We recently test drove a CaseIH Farmall 50 and it was marked LS tractor right on the serial number tag, everyone here was completely unimpressed with it. The CaseIH 5140 Maxxum here is a real workhorse, it had it's share of minor problems when my late FIL first got it, mainly electrical solenoid problems, left him setting in the middle of the road one day but knock on wood it's been doing great for last 20 years but I realize it's a completely different bird than the JX series.

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/001/6/3/1630-caseih-jx1090u.html


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

The digging I've been doing been doing tells me that it is made by Case IH and it is in the Maxxima series. The next newer model is the Farmall 95U according to tractor data.

Thanks for the advice, past and future!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Maybe get the dealership to warrant the tractor for 6 months....that would get you thru the heavy use period and allow you to maybe discover any problems if any.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

The U series was kind of the top end of the utility tractors. case had an economy line, a mid line and the cadalic line which was the U series. Dont know how they ran. Saw a 105U at dealer once and thought it was a nice unit. The base unit would be heavier than the kubota.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> Maybe Gearclash will opine....he is a Case aficionado


I better not offer an opinion on something of which I know nothing! I've been around the Maxxums and 1st generation Magnums for years now, but not the newer CNH stuff so much. I will say that last fall I bought a NH TM120 (built in Basildon, England) which has the same powertrain as the CIH MXM series and I was not impressed with it. Nice tractor, yes, but cheaper build, lower performance level, and noisier cab than the older MX Maxxums.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Here's a decent video of one running. To actually see it doing anything skip ahead to 4:00:

He's running front mounted and 3 point mounted Krone mowers:


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

They do things different on the other side of the pond! Thanks for the video !


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

DSLinc1017 said:


> They do things different on the other side of the pond! Thanks for the video !


Indeed they do....and by the looks of the field that was being mowed, they do not know what broadleaf weeds are or that certain herbicides will eradicate those weeds. Of course, it might be some organic English chap wanting fodder for his swans and geese. 

But, I do really like those front mount mowers. Next new tractor that I buy will have front mount PTO and hitch.....but it might be awhile....the Tier 4 will have to be greatly improved before I sink money into a new tractor.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I agree, I always liked the front mount mowers. There's dozens of European tractors with front PTO's & hitches for sale nearby me. Case-IH, NH, McCormick and Fiat Agri. Most also have front suspensions, cab suspensions and 40kph road speed. They're all off the boat from Europe. 
Only hesitation I have is that it looks like the front mower will play hell on the front axle of a tractor.

When I get some equipment paid off, I'm looking forward to buying one of those tractors. I really like the comfort, the 3 pt lift buttons and PTO buttons on the back fenders.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> I agree, I always liked the front mount mowers. There's dozens of European tractors with front PTO's & hitches for sale nearby me. Case-IH, NH, McCormick and Fiat Agri.


Why buy a Euro tractor.....John Deere has offered front mount/drives for years right here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vol said:


> Why buy a Euro tractor.....John Deere has offered front mount/drives for years right here.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Oh yeah, I know. 
It's about $$$
I can buy a Case-IH Mx170, New Holland or a McCormick from him for $35,000 in good running condition.
If a Deere was available, I'd certainly consider it.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Every 4wd case/ new Holland I've ever been in took 2 football fields just to turn around. Other than that they seem like decent tractors.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Lewis Ranch said:


> Every 4wd case/ new Holland I've ever been in took 2 football fields just to turn around. Other than that they seem like decent tractors.


Thanks I look into it. The sales guy tells me the tractor may feel a bit sluggish compared to the Kubota due to the added 1500 lbs weight difference. I do have some good hills here! I have of course learned NOT to bale with a full wagon in tow going up or down some of the worst hills! 
I'm thinking the comfort of a cab might be worth having to down shift now and then. Had to down shift with the Kubota regardless and it's an 8 speed. 
Dose any one think I'll need to put extra weight on the front?


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

Lewis Ranch said:


> Every 4wd case/ new Holland I've ever been in took 2 football fields just to turn around. Other than that they seem like decent tractors.


Thats a fact. I own one and that is the biggest problem I have with it. The only other issue I have is the reverser stick is too close to the seat. Other than that I have had really no problems with it. It is main tractor on our place. Our fields are on pretty good hill. It is farmall 80 and I have no trouble running JD 630 MOCO with it. Do have loaded tires and full set of weights on front when the loader is not on there.


----------

